# Rapido 992MH - any tips



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

After an unfortunate incident involving an old spanish man in a Fiat, a stop sign he chose to ignore and our subsequent 3 wheeled Hymer T664SL RIP ... we will soon take delivery of a new Rapido 992MH. Compared to the time we took specifying and ordering the Hymer ... the Rapido has been a bit of a rushed replacement. It seems to tick all of the additional boxes that we accumulated following our first 6 months of motorhoming in the Hymer.

However I am keen to know from any owners of similar vehicles what additional kit they have had fitted (SOG, Gaslow etc.) and what their overall views are of 9M s.

Many thx


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well SilverFox, I don't have the same model, I have a low profile and you can see what we specified for ours if you click on the garage below.

We wouldn't have changed any of it, we are happy with the motorhome.

Except something that isn't done by Rapido - make the island bed LIFT up - which I am sure can be done, but hasn't and to move the batteries to where they were on the one we saw (the launch model) which was in the middle at the back of the garage, but they put them in the small seat inside the door, which is stupid....so we may move them one day.

Carol


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Silver Fox

The most important issue to consider first is the max weight of the van and the payload. If yours is plated at 3,500kg then you will find that you will have a very limited payload. This is a problem with all the larger Rapidos. If however you have gone for the 3,850kg you will have some scope for extras. If yours is only 3,500kg, I believe it is possible to re-plate them at the higher weight; hopefully your dealer can advise. But then you will be subject to some speed restrictions on the continent; and if the unladen weight is over 3,050kg in this country also.

Hope it all works out. We love our Rapido.

Colin


----------



## billybiker (Feb 26, 2009)

ColinC said:


> Hi Silver Fox
> 
> The most important issue to consider first is the max weight of the van and the payload. If yours is plated at 3,500kg then you will find that you will have a very limited payload. This is a problem with all the larger Rapidos. If however you have gone for the 3,850kg you will have some scope for extras. If yours is only 3,500kg, I believe it is possible to re-plate them at the higher weight; hopefully your dealer can advise. But then you will be subject to some speed restrictions on the continent; and if the unladen weight is over 3,050kg in this country also.
> 
> ...


Could you explain a bit more about the weights and speed limit issues please?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

In this country if your unladen weight does not exceed 3,050 kg then it's car speeds.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rapido 992 MH*

We have above vehicle which has 3 litre V 6 ,automatic gearbox,I am told engine and gearbox is the same or similar to the large "S" class Merc saloon , cruise control , you will love the pioneer Sat Nav -radio -cd etc . my son put the TV through the unit ie . the sound and even the TV picture , we have Extras as follows Alden 100w. (follow the sun every 20 minutes ) solar panel , mains roof air con ,Espacher Diesel heater (which is great to heat up M/H early in the mornings ) -Camos saterlite .
Vehicle drives like a dream , acceleration good for joining motorways/overtaking , 23 mpg. at approx. 58 mph. But watch it I often don' realise how fast I'm going.
Dislikes--- Vacuum toilet (noisy has caused problems ) Lounge would have liked it to have been larger , apart from that most faults have been rectified !! Bought from Wokingham . You can PM. me if you wish or your find my tel. no. on the Classifieds adverts under "acessories" Easylifter for sale. Hopes this is of help


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rapido 992MH*

Most important the vehicle Gross vehicle weight is 4600 KGS. and when loaded I still have 900kgs spare which is a lot , which is unusual .


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

In the UK vehicles with an unladen weight over 3050kg are restricted to 50mph on single carriageway roads and 60 mph on dual carriageways. On motorways I think you can still do 70mph.

If the gross weight is over 3500kg then you need to have passed your driving test before 1st January 1997. Those with 'younger' licences than this need to take an additional test.

On the continent each country has its own regulations but many impose a slower speed for vehicles whose gross weight (also known as maximum allowable mass) exceeds 3500kg. For example (all speeds in kph):
in France and Italy max speed on non-urban single carriageways drops from 90 to 80, while on motorways it is 110 instead of 130;
in Austria max speed on non-urban single carriageways drops from 100 to 70, and on motorways from 130 to 100;
in Portugal single carriageways speed limit is same as France, and on motorways the max speed drops from 120 to 110.

For other countries try www.campervanrental.org/2008/06/how-fast-can-i-drive-that-motorhome .

Hope that helps.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight a minute*

Hello,

From my understanding the weight limit for car speeds througout Europe is 3500kG's no 3050!?.

Europe varies greatly for Vehicles over 3500kG's

For example on French motorwqys in dry weather >3500kG's is 110Kph in wet or rain 90 kph. Norway for what few motorways they have is 80kph and so on.

Most road maps have indications but beware. Again France, in many small towns more increasingly you will find that whilst it may be 50kph for < 3500kG's anything and they mean anything over is max 30kph. Get caught and you will pay a very hefty fine. Forget what or who is behind you get angry and frustrated at your low speed, thise Gendarmes will be waiting!.

Trev.


----------

